# Ton reparieren , wie und womit ?



## Andreas Späth (10. August 2004)

Hallo

Vorneweg ich habe fast garkeine Ahnung von Videonachbearbeitung, nur damit ihr wisst wie es mit meinen Vorkenntnissen aussieht 

Ich habe folgendes problem, wir haben letztens auf einer Geburtstagsparty als Geschenk selbst etwas musik gemacht.
Das ganze wurde mit einer Digicam aufgezeichnet, der Ton wurde Direkt vom Mischpult abgegriffen.

Als ich nun das Video auf dem PC anschauen und mit Virtual Dub zerstückeln will , fällt mir auf dass wohl das Cinch Kabel einen Wackelkontakt hatte.
Eine Tonspur ist nur ab und zu vorhanden, und knackst ansonsten nur so vor sich hin.
Die andere Spur ist zwar in Ordnung allerdings fehlt ohne die zweite Spur einiges an Klang, vor allem die hohen Töne kommen nicht wirklich gut rüber.

Also im Endeffekt habe ich vor die kaputte Tonspur zu löschen.
Dann aus der noch vorhandenen zwei zu machen (aus mono werde stereo).
Und falls möglich noch etwas mit einem Equalizer daran herumfuchteln bis es klingt.
Wer allerdings etwas besseres weiss, ich bin für alles offen was mir weiterhilft 

Ich hatte schon die Iddee das ganze einfach über das Mischpult auf einen Videorekorder zu überspielen, dabei könnte ich den Ton ja recht einfach fixen.
Allerdings ist Videokopf im Eimer und den kann ich erst in einigen Wochen austauschen ( chronischer Geldmangel ).

Meine Frage mit welchem Programm kann ich das richten ?

Am besten Freeware oder so etwas in der Art.
Zur not haben wir in der Firma zwar noch Adobe Premiere Pro 7.0, allerdings ist Derjenige der dafür zuständig ist gerade in Urlaub, und ob ich da mal ran darf ist noch nicht so sicher  


Greetinx Andy

PS: Da ich moment nur selten zuhause bin kann es sein dass es sehr lange braucht bis ich auf Antworten reagiere.


----------



## josreini (26. August 2004)

*Kaputte Tonspur*

Hallo,

wenn Du Ahead Nero hast, schau doch einfach mal in Deinem Programme Ordner, da verstickt sich ein nettes Tool "Wave Editor". Damit kannst Du SoundFiles einlesen, editieren, also auch schneiden, und danach als WAV speichern. Ja, und dann in Virtual Dub unter Audio die Wav-Datei auswählen. Hilft Dir das?

mfG Reinhard


----------

